# please allow me to introduce myself...



## The Mark (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi everyone;

I'm new to this list and though it may not be required I think it's only appropiate to introduce myself

My name is Mark Stoddard from Rochester NY. I study Wing Chun under Ken Chung and co-run Rochester Wing Chun with Kathy Jo Connors.

www.rochesterwingchun.com

We are a non commercial group or club dedicated to Wing Chun. We also enjoy meeting other Wing Chun people and other Martial Artists. In fact we have an annual event to do just that as well as other get togethers throughout the year.

This year's annual event is Saturday, July 17th, 2004. It's at Webster Park , in Webster, New York. The park is at Lake Ontario. More details to come.


Looking forward to some good discussions

Mark


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome to Martialtalk, Mark. Its good to have you, I look forward to reading your posts. Sad to say the Wing Chun form is a bit slow these days, but its good to have you on the boards.

If you couldn't guess I study mantis kung fu, I enjoy playing chi sao with a few of my friends who train in wing chun, so I'm allways interested in reading more about it. 

Welcome again,
 7sm


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Mark,
 Glad to see you here. I've heard alot of good things about your school and think I've chatted briefly with Kathy on another forum a while back.

7sm's right, its a little slow in here, but I keep hoping it'll pick up. I've been dying to get involved in WC but a current lack of funds and reliable transportation has slowed things a bit. I believe your the closest school to me at the moment. (I'm in Buffalo)

Anyhoo, welcome aboard! :wavey:


----------



## The Mark (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome.

There is a Mantis school here in Rochester that I've met with a couple times. They are a really good group and are really into what they do. Unfortunately they haven't been accepting our invitations to "play". We'll keep trying though. They were fun to work with the time we did.

Are you by anychance in Steve Cotrell's group? I know he and my partner KJ have been corresponding for years. And someone in his wing chun group visited us over the holidays. A real nice guy, open and shareing and had a really good feel.

Mark



			
				7starmantis said:
			
		

> Welcome to Martialtalk, Mark. Its good to have you, I look forward to reading your posts. Sad to say the Wing Chun form is a bit slow these days, but its good to have you on the boards.
> 
> If you couldn't guess I study mantis kung fu, I enjoy playing chi sao with a few of my friends who train in wing chun, so I'm allways interested in reading more about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mark (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome.

That KJ get around on the forums more than I so you probably did meet her there.

I hope things will pick up a little here. seems like a lot of good hearted people post here.

Drop by and visit when you can.

Mark



			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,
> Glad to see you here. I've heard alot of good things about your school and think I've chatted briefly with Kathy on another forum a while back.
> 
> 7sm's right, its a little slow in here, but I keep hoping it'll pick up. I've been dying to get involved in WC but a current lack of funds and reliable transportation has slowed things a bit. I believe your the closest school to me at the moment. (I'm in Buffalo)
> ...


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 10, 2004)

The Mark said:
			
		

> There is a Mantis school here in Rochester that I've met with a couple times. They are a really good group and are really into what they do. Unfortunately they haven't been accepting our invitations to "play". We'll keep trying though. They were fun to work with the time we did.
> 
> Are you by anychance in Steve Cotrell's group? I know he and my partner KJ have been corresponding for years. And someone in his wing chun group visited us over the holidays. A real nice guy, open and shareing and had a really good feel.
> 
> Mark


That may very well be one of our schools. I'm not a student of Sifu Cotrell's, I study under Sifu Brandon Jones of the US Kung Fu Exchange under Sifu Raymond Fogg. We have a sister school in Rochester and it could very well be the one you are refereing to. KFE schools tend to be a bit shy, not out of secrecy or anything but more from wanting to project a high level of skill. I've been in contact with Sifu Cotrell personally and he seems very interested in spreading knowledge of mantis. 

7sm


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Mark

Welcome to the Forum! I am from england and I study Kung fu. But I have always wanted to learn Wing Chun. It seems like a good system and there are elements of it in my system, especially some Chi Sao which we do on teh odd occasion. But the problem is The Wing chun schools in my area few and far between.
Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## The Mark (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi 7*

I met Sifu Fogg when he came to do a chin na seminar at the Mantis school here so I'm betting that it is your sister school.

I understand the keeping to your training to keep your skills sharp. We'll get them to play with us though. At leas I hope. It's similar but different and it's good to be suprised once in a while.

Anyhow it's a small world sometimes no?

Mark





			
				7starmantis said:
			
		

> That may very well be one of our schools. I'm not a student of Sifu Cotrell's, I study under Sifu Brandon Jones of the US Kung Fu Exchange under Sifu Raymond Fogg. We have a sister school in Rochester and it could very well be the one you are refereing to. KFE schools tend to be a bit shy, not out of secrecy or anything but more from wanting to project a high level of skill. I've been in contact with Sifu Cotrell personally and he seems very interested in spreading knowledge of mantis.
> 
> 7sm


----------



## bart (Mar 11, 2004)

Tony,

I found these at www.wingchun.org . Maybe these will pan out for you. Good luck.



*Oxford*

    * Oxford Wing Chun
      33a Canal Street, Jericho, Oxford
      Tel: 01865 862518
      Email: oxfordwingchun@yahoo.com
      Web: www.oxfordwingchun.com
      Contact: Mr. Eddie Yuen
      Notes: Class time: Monday and Wednesday 7:30 to 9:30 P.M. We welcome visitors, please arrange for appointment prior to visit.


*Carterton*

    * Carterton Wing Chun
      Carterton Village Hall
      Tel: 07890 019028
      Contact: Harry Cannon
      Notes: Come and learn a traditional Chinese martial art in a relaxed and friendly atmosphere. Tuition in traditional Yip family style Wing Chun Kuen. Classes are taught by Harry Cannon, a certified instructor of Master Samuel Kwok. Classes: Monday 7 to 9 P.M.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 11, 2004)

The Mark said:
			
		

> Hi 7*
> 
> I met Sifu Fogg when he came to do a chin na seminar at the Mantis school here so I'm betting that it is your sister school.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome, it is a small world. I wish we were in your area, I love playing with others from other styles or schools! My sifu played for a couple hours with a wing chun sifu at a recent tourney in New Mexico he really enjoyed it, it helps you focus on different techniques than your used to with your own school.

Keep trying, they will play with you eventually. I don't think they are as into playing hands as we are however.

7sm


----------

